# Working Out Little Pain?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok my former Doctor told me to keep active or I would be in a Wheelchair and was in agreement me working out in the Gym.

Since I fell couple months ago my right Leg is numb, so I figure it is pinched Nerve in my Lower Spine and since then I have been unable to set any length of time, yes Lower Spine and Hips.

But crazy I can work out and it actually feels better than before I start and feels better for hours.

Does this make sense?

I might add I have Bad Circulation in my Left Leg, Specialist wanted to Amputate it many years ago. I figure working out helps this Leg pushing the Blood through.

Suppose to be reevaluated by my Trainer Monday. She is trying to work around my Bad Parts. She don't agree with me doing more Cardio than what she has on my program.Going to see a New Doctor October 5.

rockpile


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

It totally makes sense and I think you should get that checked out. I go to a physical therapist who is trained in manual manipulation and when I've had similar symptoms, it turns out there was a part of my spine that was out of whack. She got it fixed in one visit and all was good after that - just a little muscle sore like when I first injured it because everything is getting used to being back where it was. I'd keep exercising and ice it when you are done.


----------

